# I wanna setup a wireless LAN so I could play Warcraft 3 How do I do it?



## compute101

PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO SET UP A LAN Wirelessly for Warcraft3


----------



## Blue

When setting up a wireless network you first need each pc equipped with the proper wireless equipment (is a given). Then it is as easy as sitting each PC withing reach of the routers signal. The PC will pick up the signal and you can then connect via the software which came with your wirless network card or through windows. I have my network set up letting windows configure my wireless network settings.

In the event that you do not know the steps or equipment needed I've found this URL that might help you http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/2233511.

Basic equipment needed is a Router and your wirless network cards or wirless usb adapters. Windows XP makes the setup so pain free its not funny.


----------



## Blue

I'm going to move this thread to where it is better suited "Computer Networking and Servers"

I'll ask you please that you read the forum rules on double posting http://www.computerforum.com/computer-games-consoles/announcements.html

I'm sure your other thread will be deleted.


----------

